# Něco mě bodlo



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
můžete mi prosim výsvětlit vyraz: - něco mě bodlo - ?
Třeba: 
Kdykoliv na můj pokus o úsměv druhý bezděčně reagoval
zkřivením tváře, vždycky _mě to bodlo_.
Jako by to bylo: urazilo? Ale dá se to použit i pozitivně, že jo? Když se třeba uvidí něco hezkého v obchodu,
dá se to řict: to tričko mě bodlo?

Děkuju moc


----------



## carcoolka

It means that "it hurt me", it's like if something stung you, a sudden pain.

Yes, you can use it in those two senses:

1: hurt, sting, stab

or in a colloquial language it would be something like

2: suit, or be useful...


----------



## kusurija

..to by chtělo ještě trochu širší kontext, ale zde bych na první dojen tipoval, že ho z toho bodlo u srdce, tedy (až) fyzická bolest nebo silné znepokojení. Ale bez dalšího kontextu nelze říci, zda je tomu skutečně tak. Snad to pomohlo..


----------



## Drako

"Když se třeba uvidí něco hezkého v obchodu,
dá se to řict: to tričko mě bodlo?"

Takovéto použití jsem nikdy v životě neslyšel


----------



## mialka

V tomhle kontextu to má negativní smysl (jak už bylo řečeno - zabolelo to, bodlo to u srdce). 

Pozitivní smysl může mít hovorové sousloví "něco _*mně/mi*_ bodlo" = "něco mi přišlo vhod/ něco se mi hodilo/ něco mně udělalo dobře". Například: "Umírala jsem žízní. To pití mi bodlo." = To pití mi přišlo vhod. Osobní zájmeno _mi/ mně_ je v tomto případě ve 3. pádě. Kdyby bylo ve 4. pádě (Něco _*mě*_ bodlo), znamenalo by to, že tě něco píchlo (například ostrý předmět nebo hmyz).

Ale "to tričko mě bodlo" se říct nedá. Řekne se prostě: "To tričko se mi líbí/ To tričko mě zaujalo."


----------



## kusurija

..možná by se dalo i říci: "To tričko by mi bodlo" (unformal) = to tričko by se mi hodilo. Ale v tomto případě je to nepatrně za vlasy přitažené = žeby tričko mohlo pomoci z nesnáze (?!)... 

Tričko mě bodlo - se nehodí, takto bodnout by mohla leda jehla v tom tričku zapíchnutá...


----------

